# High School League Frankenbikes



## Borneo (May 26, 2004)

Just had our first Cedarcrest team meeting this afternoon and the subject of getting bikes in every kid’s hands who wants to race came up. Some of us are pretty good at building our own bikes so functional pieces will work. Not too proud. Not sure on the possible 501c3 possibilities but I said I’d get the word out. There are teams all over the state if you would like to support your local one but if you’re on the east side I’d be more than happy to take parts and make sure we get a bike or two built that will be XC “race worthy” for another student. I know I have, tires, a wheelset, bars, stems, a deraiileur, seatposts, etc…

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

In your position coaches and adult supporters empty out their take-offs pretty thoroughly. Make contact with your LOCAL clubs and racers. They will do wonders. You will hear, "I'm just glad that this stuff will get used. 

In 2005 I put out the word for used stuff and built 10 bikes to the 25 lb LX/XT level with parts from all over the country, but mostly local.WE hit them hard with Simple Greens, totally re-lubed them, replaced all cables and housings and brake pads; it is the cheapest thing you can do to really effect quality and safety. 

At the end of the season we sold them top the kids for $200, some to recover incidentals, some to make them "own" the bikes. By the end of the season they were in love with their "loaner" and were thrilled. The parents were pleased, too, and were far more willing to come forward than at the beginning of Johnny's latest flash in the pan.I know of one bike that is still in use; 9-speed, v-brakes, full XT. Bikes like these are enriched as new parts show up throughout the season. Over time they can get pretty nice.

When you ask for stuff make sure you ask for lightly used stuff in good condition otherwise you will get junk. In addition don't forget to ask for clothing, too. It is as important as the hardware; there is a reason real riders use it.

Go to your local bike shop and tell them what you are doing. Ask for their support. 15-20% discounts are not uncommon. Most bike shops have sense of the community they serve and will come forward. Some will allow you to use their shop as a drop-off place for donations.

Keep an eye on these bikes when they are first used to monitor performance and safety.

Good luck.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- I feel I will be faced with a similar situation soon; I am aspiring to be a coach here in GA and know some of my kids won't have anything.......I'll use whatever I can get for free and work it to the best of my ability - I do all of my own wrenching and will use my abilities to help my kids at least compete without breaking down........I hope these kids can run on some decent rides, but I will instill that it is all about the FUN..........


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Ask the MTBR folk if you can post in your regional Forum for donations. Talk to your local Advocacy group and local teams. These are big pools and folks are pretty eager to help, especially if it empties out overstuffed bike clothing drawers and puts valuable but unemployed parts to good use.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Our b.i.k.e. program kids ride/race on loaners, the only thing they own is clothing and almost always isn't bike related; we gave the ones racing a camel back and bike shorts, most of them lost them so we no longer let them take the club stuff along.

We work as a non profit and get donations, part of that was used to get a bike fleet; we have 25 bikes (different sizes) available and some of us do the wrenching to keep them going. Donated all the bike clothing we had around and some parts but we need more stuff.

Asking around in the cycling community is a great idea, will ask about it the next time we meet.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I like to think of a bike as a location or focus for bike parts. Many parts change but the location is the same.

My Grand Daddy's Ax Paradox


This here's m' great-grand-daddy's axe that he bought when he lived way down south in Californy. He used it to build his farmstead back b'fore the Dustbowl, and lef' it to m' grand-pappy b'fore 'e died.

Now, 'course, Gran-pappy had to replace the ol' handle so's he could use it, on account o' it were perty wore out. Then, some time ago, Gran-pappy lef' this here axe to m' ol' Gaffer, who didn't have no need fer it much, having moved up Canada way. But m' Gaffer done honer'd his own pa by replacing the head of the axe once he seen that it were pretty much wore all away. 

An, well, m' ol' Gaffer done lef' it to me a while back. The head's all good, but I just got me a new handle fer it so's I can use it out in the bush.

Yessir, I got me a real piece o' history, righchere! Make no mistake.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Our b.i.k.e. program kids ride/race on loaners, the only thing they own is clothing and almost always isn't bike related; we gave the ones racing a camel back and bike shorts, most of them lost them so we no longer let them take the club stuff along.
> 
> We work as a non profit and get donations, part of that was used to get a bike fleet; we have 25 bikes (different sizes) available and some of us do the wrenching to keep them going. Donated all the bike clothing we had around and some parts but we need more stuff.
> 
> Asking around in the cycling community is a great idea, will ask about it the next time we meet.


Please PM me the name/address of your program.


----------

